# Mast support cables



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I've called a number of supply shops about the clamp with steel cable supports for a mast, I can't find anywhere... could someone please help me with the method and materials you use for this ? I'm sure I can get steel cables but what clip is used for this? Also after drilling into the roof what method do you use to seal around the the bolt entry area ? I've never done a mast , my mast isn't going through the roof just up the side of the house past the roof line ... help appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Every supply house should stock a mast guy kit.

For the hole in the roof they should also carry a roof jack that you install over the conduit and slide under the upper tabs on a 3 tab roof and blackjack (heavy duty tar like roof caulk in a tube) in place.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Lots of different styles. This is what I use most of the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Used a fence post type clamp to go around the mast and attached the guy cable to a turnbuckle attached to the bolt that holds it together. 










Big glob of roofing tar that comes in a caulking tube for the lag bolts that hold the goat head anchor.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Butyl rubber to seal the holes. It's best if you can use a metal strap so the lags can go under the shingle tab.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Around here. We wind the cable around the mast sort of in and out with the insulator clamp (that goes on first) and then double clamp the cable end to itself. Tar / cement around the lag eye bolt. The biggest trick is finding a framing member for the eyebolt.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> The biggest trick is finding a framing member for the eyebolt.


Can't agree with this more.

We need maybe something like a depth measuring meter to help find the roof trusses. 

This meter would have to penetrate small stone, tar, more tar paper, roof sheathing, oh, just forget it. :no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Can't agree with this more.
> 
> We need maybe something like a depth measuring meter to help find the roof trusses.
> 
> This meter would have to penetrate small stone, tar, more tar paper, roof sheathing, oh, just forget it. :no:


The Zircon stud finder I have does this easily.


----------

